# Mondraker Summum owners lets share some info together



## loolilon (Sep 12, 2007)

Well I'm the only one that rides a summum in Israel and I wonder how many bikes exits out there?

The bike is amazing no doubt mine is with elka which is wow no other word
But one of the lower link bolts fell down during a run and believe it or not
There are no spare bolts!!! (Which they are very specific and come with an elliptic base that’s integrated to the frame) 
At mondraker Spain they told me after I called them few time that they have to take the bolt out from another frame
So I wonder if it's just my bad luck or it’s a hardware symptom like the first Sunday models used to have
What do you think?


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

loolilon said:


> There are no spare bolts!!! (Which they are very specific and come with an elliptic base that's integrated to the frame)
> At mondraker Spain they told me after I called them few time that they have to take the bolt out from another frame
> 
> What do you think?


i think they are morons. why on earth would you design it that way? why on earth wouldn't they get extra bolts?

sorry dude, that totally blows.


----------



## ScottSaxer (Jul 16, 2007)

you can probably find the correct bolt online. they dont make their own bolts for bikes, so some online retailer will have it. its just a challenge of finding out what its called


----------



## loolilon (Sep 12, 2007)

*no way the bolts are very specific*

right now there are only 40 summum and the bolts closed with a specific elliptic base
that's why i can't ride


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Very nice! I think they're spectacular looking bikes and would love to ride one. 

Since it's so exclusive, Mondraker should stand behind your problem. In fact, they will hopefully include extra hardware for future frame owners.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

Sucks to not be able to ride such a nice frame. 


I always heavily weigh my ability to buy replacement parts when buying frames or other expensive parts. Also a company's history of supporting frames even after production has stopped.Had hat bite me in the ass before.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice bike. Would love to get your review at some point.

Maybe you can get a hex bolt (or something similar) and grind off the part of the head to make it the correct shape while Mondraker sends you new ones?


----------



## loolilon (Sep 12, 2007)

*probably ill have to make my own spare parts*

Probably ill have to make my own spare parts
And that sucks
Because they can be the best bike in the world but without one specific bolt they become only aluminum Statue


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

loolilon said:


> Probably ill have to make my own spare parts
> And that sucks
> Because they can be the best bike in the world but without one specific bolt they become only aluminum Statue


In the past, availability of small parts was a real hassle in our country. Having stuff made at a good machine shop is not a bad option. If you know the people well and have them take extra care in making you part for the correct tolerances then with luck they will make one for you that will fit. Ask them to make it out of high grade aluminium or steel.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Quarashi said:


> In the past, availability of small parts was a real hassle in our country. Having stuff made at a good machine shop is not a bad option. If you know the people well and have them take extra care in making you part for the correct tolerances then with luck they will make one for you that will fit. Ask them to make it out of high grade aluminium or steel.


x2

This isn't a big deal to fabricate.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

davec113 said:


> x2
> 
> This isn't a big deal to fabricate.


true, just sucks because he shouldn't have to. pretty poor that Mondraker isn't able to supply one, even if he buys it.


----------



## loolilon (Sep 12, 2007)

*the idea is not to make but to by*

I can make a whole bike by myself&#8230;
The idea is to have a good custom service behind you that will supply whatever you need for your bike &#8230;
But if you say that it's no problem can you explain how its work
the bolt pass through the frame and the link and press by the elliptic base?


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

I've never seen a Summom before nor do I know how that bolt works. But it seems the problem with the elliptical base can simply be solved by making a bolt who's head is round and fits on the side of the ellipse the bolt threads into. Then just use some locktite. 

Are there threads on the other side or does the bolt go all the way through and nut screws on to it there?


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

i would have to guess that the bolt runs through the shock eyelet to the other side, while securing itself in the frame from rotating, while there is a nut that holds it in its place [the nut does the screwing].

if it is the opposite, that the nut is oval and the bolt goes through, that a little harder to do, but doable


----------



## loolilon (Sep 12, 2007)

*the nut is oval and the bolt goes through*

there's no chance that the frame itself have Internal SYRUP
the bolt just pass through the link and the nut press him against the frame?


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

that is my best guess, i didnt have a good look at that part.

could you upload some better photos from both sides? and the upper link aswell for reference


----------



## mondmond88 (Jan 22, 2010)

i think the pictures are quite clear enough.


----------



## loolilon (Sep 12, 2007)

*ill do that*

ill upload a better picts


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

So it's the nut you're missing and is oddly shaped? Just find a nut with the correct thread pitch, play with it on a grinder or file until you can make it fit into the weirdly shaped hole. Might have to hold on to it to tighten it down, but that's no big deal. 

Yeah its ghetto-ish, yeah it sucks Moondraker can't/won't just send you one, but you can either find a way to fix it and get back to riding or you can keep getting pissed at them.


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

mondmond - the pix we see are only from one side, if we could see the other side of the shock links that would be helpful - dont be a partypooper, i know what i meant.

if he would give us pics from both sides maybe we could suggest something better.


----------



## loolilon (Sep 12, 2007)

*deal*

Ill upload the relevant picts(now its night here)so I'll do it before work
Brothers and sisters just for the recorded I'm not the one that will cry here 
saying hey I'm screwed And so&#8230;i will find a Solution and thanks for your help
It's the principle that a new born super bike doesn't have spare parts at all
and that's sucks:sad: :sad:

https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/sad.gif


----------



## JCL (Oct 17, 2006)

Haven't you lost one of the geometry adjustment chips, not just the bolt.


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

loolilon - im the guy who bought the jedi from ya man 
im trying to help no one said you came here to rant


----------



## loolilon (Sep 12, 2007)

*bring the jedi back.....http://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gif*

call mehttps://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif


----------



## loolilon (Sep 12, 2007)

*more picts*

One shows how it should be 
One just the missing nut
the question is if the bolt is actually screwed through the aluminuaim through the frame?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

A machine shop could probably make that little chip without a hitch


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

the bolt must not be screwed through the aluminium, it should not have threads on it, as my logic tells me that the bolt acts as an axle which the link rotates of, meaning it can be a simple bolt and nut combination as long as its the same diameter.


does it go through to the other side ?
my guess is that this little black aluminium thingy does nothing but its just a guess.
need to take a closer look,

looks like its bolt-heads hell.


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

JCL said:


> Haven't you lost one of the geometry adjustment chips, not just the bolt.


NO. Look at the pics, this has nothing to do with geo changes. For someone who keeps baselessly blabing that this bike is the 'the best bike available' I would think you would at least know how it actually works.....

The geo adjustability is at the dropout, and the head tube inserts.


----------



## cesar_rojo (Feb 29, 2008)

loolilon said:


> Well I'm the only one that rides a summum in Israel and I wonder how many bikes exits out there?
> 
> The bike is amazing no doubt mine is with elka which is wow no other word
> But one of the lower link bolts fell down during a run and believe it or not
> ...


Hi!

Just saw your problem, I have to say that first day riding is quite normal that some bolts come loose (motocross bikes, bicycles,...), so is important to give a check after first ride. We are trying to have loctite from factory on all frames in future but had some problems.

I know that you as customer don't need to care about tighting the bolts, but is good to get always a fast check, you never know. Sometimes the bold wasn't tight properly from factory, or any other things that can happen.

I rode in Whistler this summer for 20 days non stop, rain, dry, etc,.. Average of 15-20runs most of them full garbo ones. I am going to be really clear here and first day I had a few bolts come loose on first full garbo when got to bottom, but checked all after first run and then had no problems any more. I was only rechecking after day or two, just to make sure all is ok, but as I said, I was ridiing no loctite on it, so with loctite should be fine. Fabien, I and the team had no spares for any part of the bike and rode them since Crankworxs with no problems.

I am really sorry to hear that we had no spares for that, but if you give me your address I will take tomorrow two from my personal bike and send them to you.

Again I really want to apollogise for that, we are working on it, but the demand of the bikes has been more than what we expected, so we concentrated on get as much frames as possible and not any spares.

I hope you enjoy the bike once we sort this out and give us some confidence. Next time you have any other problem (that I don't think you will) we will solve it faster. Be sure that we will do as much as we can.

Sincerely sorry, I really know how hard is not to be able to ride your bike.
Cesar.


----------



## loolilon (Sep 12, 2007)

*Thanks a lot for your answer, I know that you are hurt and I appreciate much your aid*

Let me say here load and clear that this bike is by far one of the best bikes that I rode.
When you ride you can feel the design of the bike suspension and the reward path. Cornering is amazing landings are solid. You are glued to the ground.
And most important is that you feel the vibe of Fabian and you
So I really hope that you will improve because you produce a supper bike
Feel well (that's the most important matter)
Fully respect for taking out your own bolts from your frame, give me Fabian handlebar and I will have a line of riders that will pay to touch it&#8230;&#8230;
Again
Many thanks
tal


----------



## cesar_rojo (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Tal!

As I said on ridemonkey the bolts were shiped last thursday to the Israel rep, so must been som miss undertanding there, you should get them early this week to continue having fun on the bike.

Cheers,
Cesar.


----------

